
Allegedly Gates offered Nigeria $10m for passage of compulsory vaccine bill - WaitWaitWha
https://dailypost.ng/2020/05/04/bill-gate-offered-house-of-reps-10m-bribe-for-speedy-passage-of-compulsory-vaccine-bill-cupp-alleges/
======
NicoJuicy
> by the American Computer Czar, Bill Gates

Lol, that says enough. So Bill is a Czar now :p I stopped reading after that.

------
eiji
Democracy is so messy! I need this bill passed for my foundation-flyer and
success-story. Can I give this money so we can do away with it just this one
time? I do that in my country all the time.

